# Edwingill's 4000!



## la reine victoria

Sincere Congratulations
Edwingill!
 
 
    
------------
 
​LRV​


----------



## Nunty

Bravo, Edwingill! Congratulations!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Felicitations!!!!


----------



## Thomas1

Edwingill, chapeau bas !  Merci bien pour tes fils très éclairants dont j'ai appris beaucoup. 

Tom


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Laconique ? Non ! Précis et précieux. 
Congrats!


----------



## zaby

Bravo et merci Edwingill !​ 
I always learn something reading your posts ​ 
 *** ​


----------



## rocamadour

COMPLIMENTI!  ​


----------



## mickaël

Hep, attendez, moi aussi je me joins au fan-club.  

Même si tu ne liras probablement pas si personne ne te le dit ; Félicitations Ed !


----------



## DearPrudence

Toujours incroyablement précis, pointu et précieux (parce que sûrement un passionné), Edwing vole toujours à notre secours.
Alors, en m'essayant à son style inimitable :
merci et bravo
(oui, je sais, c'était bien trop long. Tiens, Mickaël, tu n'as pas mis un photo du ED près de chez toi ))


----------



## carolineR

toujours en minuscules, et  toujours *capital*


----------



## edwingill

merci à tous. vivement *5000!*


----------



## LV4-26

Je suis en retard, mais on s'en fout des dates, pas vrai ?
Je ne visite plus souvent cette page (quoi que je fasse, je suis toujours en retard de trois métros  ) mais je ne voulais pas laisser passer cette occasion de féliciter et de remercier l'un de ces quelques anglophones du forum FR/EN qui maîtrisent parfaitement le français et auxquels j'accorde toute confiance, dans un sens (fr/ang) comme dans l'autre (ang/fr).

Always short, concise, right-to-the-point and accurate while I'm often struggling to write ten painful lines to express the same idea. Hence my sincere admiration. But I guess it takes all sorts. Bravo!


----------



## rsweet

Thank you for all your contributions. I always learn something from your posts—in English and in French.


----------



## geve

Edwingill : Définition - Traduction - Concision - Précision - Félicitations !


----------

